# Explorer Crashes Because of fun_avcodec.dll



## bauer24 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi

This problem occurs whenever i attempt to play an avi file using VLC Media Player or Windows Media Player. I also encounter the problem when attempting to convert or split/cut an avi file. I did a search of my hard-disk to find where the file was located, and found out it was part of Samsung PC Studio 3 (my brother uses this) There are two instances of the file located:

C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung PC Studio 3
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung PC Studio 3\Update\UnZipTemp

The Windows help suggested i try updating the software, but there are no newer updates. So what should i do? My PC is running on WinXp S2 Pro and there are multiple users, 3 admins and the remainder are limited users.

Thanks


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

A google search revealed this, which just happens to be posted in this forum: http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/760731-solved-explorer-media-player-problems.html

I had a similar problem and all I did was rename the offending file in case I need it later, essentially disabling it. Problem solved.


----------



## bauer24 (Sep 30, 2004)

So i should delete both instances of fun_avcodec.dll


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I wouldn't delete them. Just rename them, adding .BAK to the end of the filename. That way if you make things worse, all you have to do is rename them back the way they were. I did that, and found after a few months, everything works fine.

If you use a registry cleaner, be sure to NOT clean up entries that that say something about the file missing. It's missing because you renamed it. If you want to restore it later, you want those registry entries intact.


----------

